# Hedgie dig box to wear down nails?



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

I just got done clipping Chai's nails and it wasn't too bad but he really didn't like it and I hated seeing him so distressed. Is there anything you can get him that he can dig at or crawl over that might help him wear them down naturally? I’ve seen some people put a dig box with smooth stones/pebbles in their hedgie’s cages for fun. I've been wondering if it could have the added benefit of naturally keeping his nails trim? 

Also, I used to think it was hard to clip my dogs toe nails. Chai not only has the power of pulling his little arms and legs in, but he also could of course raise his quills and felt a bit prickly. The worst part is after every cut I was horrified I had cut the quick even though I was careful. Well actually, the worst part was I felt so bad for making my baby upset and scared  All done now though and safely resting in his blankie next to me.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

A dig box might be good enrichment for him as an activity he enjoys, but there isn't anything you can give them that will really wear on their nails in the fashion you would like.

Do you do nails regularly? If it's something that seems to bother your hedgie, you may just need to do it more often.  Regularly handling and playing with his feet while you have him out can get him used to you controlling his feet like that, too. Try turning him over on his back and tickling his tummy/playing with his feet, for example.


----------

